# for Sarahc



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

chunky monkey for you:


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Very nice Daisy (tell me I'm not allowed hairless again! lol).


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

you _are_ allowed hairless again...! :lol:

come on the hairless!! I want it a standard! :lol:


----------



## Tina (Feb 11, 2009)

The hairless looks huge :shock:


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

that's what I was thinking!!


----------

